
Show HN: Html templating using string tags - projectant
https://github.com/dosyago-coder-0/dosyhil/blob/master/def.js
======
projectant
For example see [https://github.com/dosyago-
coder-0/dosyhil/blob/master/test....](https://github.com/dosyago-
coder-0/dosyhil/blob/master/test.js)

And more diverse at [https://github.com/dosyago-corp/pa-os-
server/blob/master/vie...](https://github.com/dosyago-corp/pa-os-
server/blob/master/views.js)

